# NGK iridium plugs



## dfarr67 (Nov 16, 2018)

I was very lucky to recycle some iridiums out of a GM vortec 5.7L into an underperforming B&S ohv mower, wondering if someone has found an outstanding plug for Tecumseh 6hp L head?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Any platinum or iridium would be my last choice. They are plated and just the friction from checking the gap can scrape the plating off. IMO Just a standard NGK or Champion has always been good enough to get me through a Minnesota winter without any problems.

.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm with kiss, these motors have run fine for decades with stock champs, run great with standard ngk's , these is motors don't need fancy, 
a standard copper core is enough for many seasons of use


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would agree that i don't see any benefit to running a fancy plug like that in a small engine. i don't even see any real benefit to running them in a vehicle. there are a few plugs that fit and work in a L head engine. i have tossed whatever i had sitting around in some L head engines and things would run just fine even tho i now have a pretty good stash of spare plugs sitting around


----------



## dfarr67 (Nov 16, 2018)

Carb probably needs further tuning and perhaps a new plug wire- runs ok but not as good as the other 8hp. I don't know these engines- is there a newer style (read better) ignition system?
The iridiums and G power are my go to plugs- makes a difference in idle quality (vs V power), if there is no x over plug then fine.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have tried those g power ones in my truck and i think i may have had a few fail and the 1 i left in had the gap grow more than the v-power ones i stuck back in it. no performance difference but maybe my stock ignition system is too hot for them. as far as sticking them in a small engine goes it will not effect how it runs. just your pocket book. as far as ignitions go you either have points/condensor if it is old enough or just standard electric ignition like used on most carbed small engines.


----------



## dfarr67 (Nov 16, 2018)

On MY gear NGK has worked out well, but for example- my Ford work truck had a tune up with NGK and it was BIG mistake, OEM replaced those.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

only 2 brands of plug work in a ford, motorcraft and autolite. how do i know?? former ford lover, 2005 f250 V10. because i felt the same way,replaced with aftermarket , since new the dealer had to lift off the cab and replace a cylinder head thanks to a fancy name aftermarket plug breaking off after seizing into the head .same with a 2011 mustang gt , yes i got it used, but sadly someone used after market and it seized into the head, another new head.

so SORRY fancy is not always good, 

sadly a former died in the wool ford man.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Any platinum or iridium would be my last choice. They are plated and just the friction from checking the gap can scrape the plating off. IMO Just a standard NGK or Champion has always been good enough to get me through a Minnesota winter without any problems.
> 
> .


* I guess winters in cheese head land must be better than here in the Frozen Tundra.. :devil::kiss:*


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Any platinum or iridium would be my last choice. They are plated and just the friction from checking the gap can scrape the plating off. IMO Just a standard NGK or Champion has always been good enough to get me through a Minnesota winter without any problems.
> 
> .


Exactly that.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My Dyno tuner wants NGK TR6 coppers in everything non FORD. And only Motorcraft in fords. Iridium is not the end all be all of spark technology. Iridium is nice for fouling resistance and durability. 

Small engine wise, coppers = iridium in performance unless your running on PROPANE or NATURAL GAS. And it’s only really for cold starts. 

But do whatever makes you feel better. I’ve always wanted to try one of those over expensive pulsar plugs for fun.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

my dads ford has NGK in them and it use to have champion plugs in it. didn't seem to make a difference. i personally preffer running the ngk v-power. they have been pretty reliable in everything i have installed them in. they are also not ridiculously priced like the other ones. i have also never worn out a set yet.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

I had mentioned in another thread that I had worked on a throttle plate. After installation it wouldn't run so I pulled the Champion plug and replaced it. Still nothing! I forgot to replace the key. Anyways, the machine fired up and ran just as before. That plug had been in there since day one and there was no difference in performance.

Getting more performance changing plugs is more like trying to make butter out of lard as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

33 woodie said:


> only 2 brands of plug work in a ford, motorcraft and autolite. how do i know?? former ford lover, 2005 f250 V10. because i felt the same way,replaced with aftermarket , since new the dealer had to lift off the cab and replace a cylinder head thanks to a fancy name aftermarket plug breaking off after seizing into the head .same with a 2011 mustang gt , yes i got it used, but sadly someone used after market and it seized into the head, another new head.
> sadly a former died in the wool ford man.



I have changed thousands of spark plugs in my time. When aluminum heads became commonplace plugs got a whisper of anti-seize.
Need a "77 460PI with the double valve springs?


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

DriverRider said:


> I have changed thousands of spark plugs in my time. When aluminum heads became commonplace plugs got a whisper of anti-seize.
> Need a "77 460PI with the double valve springs?


most do to any alloy head, ope or car,


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

used 2 NGK plugs in my 1989 GMC plow truck -after about 2 yrs, one "blew" out while I was driving - found the body and electrode still in the wire, the threaded part in the head- it rusted/corroded apart just below the flats on the plug, got lucky and was able to remove it with an EZ out (after pulling off the wheel & inside fender liner) 
replaced it with AC/Delco - will let everyone know if that one blows out in the next few years...


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.enginebuildermag.com/20...moving-problem-plugs-on-ford-modular-engines/

breaks down to every motor with a alloy head, some plugs are made of material or have coatings that are not compatible. age and carbon build ups also cause problems . so it remains best to stay with what the OEM lists. 
now with made in china motors we see the torch name but when reading the OM they list a champ or copper ngk as a replacement luckily 
when replacing use of a torque wrench and never seize on them is a safety most do


----------

